# A little critique and a little help



## vagabond (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

This is more for my girlfriend than me. She wants to work towards becoming a photographer.  She has a few pictures she has taken, her first attempts,  at this link.  If I could get some feedback at least on the one image it would be wonderful. She is too embarrassed to ask as of yet.

http://www.ashtonsd60.com/gallery.aspx#/?category=all&sort=recent&page=1&#8465;=13812

and also if she gets enough page views she can compete to win a nice camera that neither of us can afford.   I would love the help for her, and make no mistake any criticism will be invaluable.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## saltface (Jun 18, 2008)

From what I could tell, she seems like a fine photographer but that website is obnoxious.


----------



## vagabond (Jun 18, 2008)

I have to agree on the site.  Im trying to get her to branch out and discuss openly in forums and post on a site with...eh less flash and crap loading before the actual image.

But her heart is set on trying to win a camera at the moment.  That was on an old borrowed camera.


----------



## Moglex (Jun 19, 2008)

If those are her first attempts I think she shows great promise.

That site, though, must rank as one of the most inept I've ever seen - and believe me, I've seen some inept sites!


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry I can't view the site, it wants me to install special software.  I do not install software just to view a site.  There are many people that are going to hit the back button instead of installing any software.  :meh:


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 19, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> Sorry I can't view the site, it wants me to install special software.  I do not install software just to view a site.  There are many people that are going to hit the back button instead of installing any software.  :meh:



You are correct that you shouldn't have to install special software for viewing pictures on a website...

Having said that, I am surprised that anybody with an internet connection wouldn't already have Flash installed... it is pretty core these days.

Me, I will be glad to comment on pictures posted here on TPF... I don't review those posted on other websites.

Perhaps you would like to post some of them here?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 19, 2008)

Plus the galleries are for comments and critique. This part of the forum is more for discussion.


----------



## flygning (Jun 19, 2008)

I have an older version of flash, and it won't let me look with anything but the newest.  I'd like to see the photos though.  If you post them here, with a link to the site, you might get more page views.


----------



## flygning (Jun 19, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> Plus the galleries are for comments and critique. This part of the forum is more for discussion.



It does say "The Beginners Place and Photo Gallery".  I think it was a compromise to having a sub-forum for just a beginner gallery.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 19, 2008)

I think most of her shots are nice.  I don't know how much that's saying since I don't really know what I'm doing yet.

She could desaturate a couple and/or pull the red/magenta out of them.  But those are PP suggestions.:mrgreen:


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 19, 2008)

crap.  I don't think the "Kara" pic was hers.  D'oh!
That website is so confusing!  GAH.  wtf.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 19, 2008)

Its Flash 9.  Not Porn-Dialerv2.0

And I didn't know Ashton Kutcher was pimpingg the D60.  Good on him.

Photos are fine as far as getting to know the camera are concerned.  Sucks that each time you view a new one the site "reloads".  I would recommend a free FLICKR account if she wants to host her pictures.  Much easier.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 19, 2008)

I only looked at 'Mother's Arms'. Whether it was done on purpose (she knows enough to do it again and nail it again) or accidentally (dumb luck) I don't know. But she does have an 'eye' for composing an image. And that can be built upon. Anyone can point and shoot. A photographer sets themselves apart through education and practice. Whether in a school setting, workshops or merely self teaching through other photographer's literature and examples, a photographer must always strive to better themselves through acquiring knowledge. And then those skills MUST be put to use. The idea being to become familiar enough with the mechanics of photography that fiddling with the controls no longer hinders creativity.  Oh, and yeah, I really liked 'Mother's Arms'.


----------



## sultan (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't give any critique because the stupid site doesn't even work for me. Your gf better find a better site to be taken seriously.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 19, 2008)

sultan said:


> I can't give any critique because the stupid site doesn't even work for me. Your gf better find a better site to be taken seriously.



Oh for gods sake. . .

Either install Flash 9 or get a faster computer.  The OP's GF is obviously using the link that came with the D60 to upload their pictures; why should they know where the "cool kids" go to post pictures so they can be "taken seriously".  :meh:


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

I moved the thread to the appropriate forum since it is all about a personal photography site and less about individual photos.


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 23, 2008)

Aside from whether or not someone complains about Flash 9 and it being pretty run-of-the-mill software these days, it's still annoying to have to download something to look at a site when it takes you away from the original thread.  I downloaded it because I know I should have flash 9 if I don't already, but it took me like 2 minutes to get back to this thread.  I didn't even look at the pictures, except for one because I didn't like the way they loaded when they got there.  Pbase.com is the site I used to upload my photos to until I got my own site.  It's $23 a year, and it's great.


----------

